# coffee tree vs honey locust



## phinds (Jan 30, 2017)

Guy on another forum sent me a piece of "coffee tree" that turns out, I'm sure, to be honey locust. Long story short, it spurred me to do a write-up that has been on my back burner for quite a while on how to tell them apart. So, here it is:

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_coffee tree vs honey locust/

and here's the thread on the "coffee tree" I was sent:

http://www.woodtalkonline.com/topic/24919-coffee-tree-vs-honey-locust/

If anyone's real familiar w/ the two woods, check out that thread and see what you think.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------

